# turkey hunters wanted for editing project



## drumming (Mar 24, 2009)

If you're an avid bird hunter and would like to edit some pieces on turkey hunting that I am writing please drop me an email thru my profile here.

I am paying expert hunters to go through them and edit them for accuracy.

If you're interested in this please email me thru my profile with your turkey hunting background. Thank you for your interest.


----------

